# San Jose Retriever Club



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur first series was an inline triple from left to right with go bird flyer on the right. Lots of terrain to negotiate with many small mounds similar to moguls in snow. There were bits of water and a road to cross enroute to the marks also. The two retired memory birds were thrown between trees in a row of nearly identical trees. Many dogs were confused about exactly which set of trees they were aiming at - handlers, too.

Call backs to the land blind which is still running now (28 dogs):

1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 11, 14, 15, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 26, 27, 29, 31, 33, 34, 35, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44 

Open first series was a triple with two short retireds and a long go bird flyer up the hill and in the middle. The flyer had a big arc and landed pretty consistently behind a tree. The right hand short mark was tight behind the flyer station so that if the dog blew through, it was looking at the flyer station. The left hand short mark had a small piece of water to cross and a wide open field beyond it heading straight back up toward the flyer. Many dogs overran one or more of the short marks and had to be handled. Some handlers primary selected the short marks before the flyer with some success.

Callbacks to the second series in the morning (37 dogs):

9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 18, 23, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 49, 51, 52, 53, 55, 59, 60, 63, 65, 66, 68, 69, 71, 73, 74, 75, 76, 77, 79

The Qual is still running but I'm not sure which series they are on and don't have the callbacks. Sorry.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thank you Judy for the great reporting. 

Arleen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Yes, thank you, Judy!! Great description of the AM and Open  

Clouded up here this afternoon and "mix" on the way in. We got 12+" of new snow two days ago, so have plenty!! Hoping we are on side of the line for just snow! Ski slopes will be happy after this one!

Our training in fields is officially on hold here..so good to have updates, news..

Judy

edit: Snowing like heck here now  ...

Good Luck to All!! Enjoy!


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Any Q callbacks or results?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm hoping I can get the Qual and Am results at the dinner tonight. They have given out the Qual awards but I have only heard pieces of the results. I heard that Bill Totten took second with Roper who is also running the Derby and that Olie Jackson took 4th with Boogie. I'll try to find out more.

The Am callbacks to the 4th series which was a quad were (13 dogs):

2, 4, 6, 8, 11, 14, 18, 21, 24, 31, 34, 39, 40

Awards will be handed out at the dinner tonight.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open land blind was through a narrow slot to the right of a tree, over the right hand fall from yesterday, catching the tip of a ravine, and on past a gunner with flyer crates. Only three dogs were dropped on this series (49, 51,60) leaving 34 back for the water blind. 

The water blind had three points to negotiate in the water and a stand of tules on dry land to push through at the end of the blind. A dry shot from a gunner on the hill across the water started the test the moment the dog hit the mat. I believe all but two dogs got to the bird but only 18 were called back to the fourth series tomorrow. They were:

10, 13, 17, 18, 31, 32, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 65, 68, 71, 73, 75, 77, 79


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur awards:

1st - Chad - Bechtel
2nd - Pink - Costa
3rd - Primer - Cole
4th - Budo - Garrison

No JAMs

Still can't find anyone that knows the complete Qual results.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Judy for both the descriptions and the results.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Judy Myers said:


> Amateur awards:
> 
> 
> Still can't find anyone that knows the complete Qual results.


No. 26 Jade owned by Ted Jonat won the Qual I heard (from Ted).


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks, Rig. Sorry I wasn't able to fill in all the blanks on the Qual. Congrats to Ted and Jade.

Also, one blank to fill in on the Amateur. There was an RJ and it was Ryder (Terry).

Derby callbacks to the 4th Series (15 dogs):

3, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 20, 22, 23

The Open is a big water quad - long retired mark up a hill near the horizon thrown first, island bird on the right thrown second from a hillside (not retired from the line but once the dog is in the water and while hunting, it probably can't see the gunner), retired mark between those two with gunner tight to the line to the long mark thrown third, flyer shot into the water on the left down last. Pretty decent swims to all four birds. Saw three dogs run it. First one got it clean but with a hunt on the middle retired mark, the other two handled on one mark. 

I'm heading down the road, so it will be up to someone else or Entry Express to fill you in on the rest.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

I only have partial results for both the Open and the Derby. Hopefully someone else can give a complete accounting.

Open:
1st #32 Me D Boss - Gonia
2nd ?
3rd ?
4th #10 Land Ahoy (Pirate) - Patopea
RJ ?
J #71 Leica II - Patopea
J #42 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel - Patopea (YEAH!)


Derby:
1st #19 Buck N Cisco - Ahlgren
2nd #8 Rangers Red Desert Banger - Mettenbrink
3rd ?
4th ?
RJ ?
J #4 Rangers Red Desert Jackie - Mettenbrink


Arleen


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Not bad Arlene!!! J #42 GoldNGuns Rough N Ready Rebel, "Rebel" - Patopea 

Thank you for posting! 

Congratulations to Gale and Red Desert "Banger and Red Desert (again!!) "Jackie" in the Derby!! Best in the future with those two! 

Congratulations everyone!

Judy


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Boss is new FC. Congrats!


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

The boss man!!


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

Results are up on ee


----------

